# Super Bowl party food



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Every year we host a party for 20-30 people. I am in charge of food and try my best to theme it to the teams playing. This years menu is looking like the following. 
Crab cakes
Oysters on the 1/2 shell
Smoked brisket on San Francicso sourdough bread
Potomac potatoes (basically smashed red potatoes with lots of butter, cheese and bacon bits mixed in)
Lots of chips and dip
Desserts TBD
It's BYOB so who knows what will be there

Any other themed food ideas?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Chicken wings with blue cheese (not ranch...thats wrong)


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Rice a roni?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

gdog said:


> Chicken wings with blue cheese (not ranch...thats wrong)


+1!

And&#8230;. food at *goobs* house. That would be interesting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> gdog said:
> 
> 
> > Chicken wings with blue cheese (not ranch...thats wrong)
> ...


Ah, ha, ha, ho, ho, hee, hee...there's a Super Bowl Party in our kitchen every week!

Uh....I thought the Super Bowl was last weekend.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

You're going all out! How about ABTs? I'm doing sushi and gyoza this year.


----------

